

Simple Features that Set Emacs Apart - brandonkm
http://www.viget.com/extend/simple-features-that-set-emacs-apart/

======
burke
The kill ring is something I've always meant to figure out, but never bothered
to. I can't believe I've been missing out on M-y all this time.

